# Opinion sobre unas bocinas de 6 1/2"



## Luis1342 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hola,buen dia foro,les cuento que hace un mes más o menos me hice de un par de bocinas de 6 1/2" automotrices xplod de 2 vias,de esas que son para puertas,pero realmente mi intención es utilizarlas para un amplificador hecho en casa y no para auto,resulta que hoy estuve haciendo las pruebas con ellas con unos bafles algo viejos de un minicomponente como de 1991 (el  tubo,que creo es bass reflex es de carton y esta casi en una esquina inferior,la caja esta rellena de material absorbente,tiene poca profundidad como unos 15cms,ademas el exterior de la caja tiene aparencia de que se les mojo por que esta algo deforme y un tanto abultada,pero ya seca).el caso es que al hacer las pruebas el dia de hoy me di cuenta que el sonido no es muy bueno,da la impresión de que le falta algo pues los graves los escucho algo debiles.. 
¿creen que se deba a la caja? o podria ser otra cosa
saludos


----------



## maxep (Feb 24, 2009)

Si la caja fue mojada lo mas probable es eso.

animate y aramte una caja nueva


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2009)

ls1342 dijo:
			
		

> Hola,buen dia foro,les cuento que hace un mes más o menos me hice de un par de bocinas de 6 1/2" automotrices xplod de 2 vias,de esas que son para puertas,pero realmente mi intención es utilizarlas para un amplificador hecho en casa y no para auto,resulta que hoy estuve haciendo las pruebas con ellas con unos bafles algo viejos de un minicomponente como de 1991 (el  tubo,que creo es bass reflex es de carton y esta casi en una esquina inferior,la caja esta rellena de material absorbente,tiene poca profundidad como unos 15cms,ademas el exterior de la caja tiene aparencia de que se les mojo por que esta algo deforme y un tanto abultada,pero ya seca).el caso es que al hacer las pruebas el dia de hoy me di cuenta que el sonido no es muy bueno,da la impresión de que le falta algo pues los graves los escucho algo debiles..
> ¿creen que se deba a la caja? o podria ser otra cosa
> saludos



Sin saber las características del parlante y todas las dimensiones de la caja, es imposible decir con certeza cual es la causa del problema.

Te recomiendo que leas este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28268.html, que hagas las mediciones como estan en el link, metas los datos en el WinISD y ahí vas a ver si es la caja o nó, vas a saber si necesitas una caja bass-reflex o sellada, vas a saber el tamaño...en pocas palabras, vas a saber todo lo necesario para meter el parlante en la caja que tenes o hacer una nueva del tamaño óptimo...o tirar el parlante por la ventana y comprar otro mas decente.

Saludos!


----------



## Luis1342 (Feb 25, 2009)

maxep dijo:
			
		

> Si la caja fue mojada lo mas probable es eso.
> 
> animate y aramte una caja nueva



Gracias,si eso hare,la verdad es que suenan mal jeje

saludos


----------



## Luis1342 (Feb 25, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Sin saber las características del parlante y todas las dimensiones de la caja, es imposible decir con certeza cual es la causa del problema.
> 
> Te recomiendo que leas este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28268.html, que hagas las mediciones como estan en el link, metas los datos en el WinISD y ahí vas a ver si es la caja o nó, vas a saber si necesitas una caja bass-reflex o sellada, vas a saber el tamaño...en pocas palabras, vas a saber todo lo necesario para meter el parlante en la caja que tenes o hacer una nueva del tamaño óptimo...o tirar el parlante por la ventana y comprar otro mas decente.
> 
> Saludos!



gracias por tu respuesta ezavalla,ya mire tu tema que iniciaste y se ve bueno voy para alla

saludos!


----------

